# Hi from CT



## Vjeastwood (Jan 10, 2017)

New here - just getting started again in beekeeping. Previously a subtropical beekeeper in South FL. New England is quite a change. Looking forward to keeping bees again!  Valerie


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi! 

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Valerie!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

